# Alone - Season 6 - 2019 - Spoilers after the first post



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

New season of Alone started last night on the History channel.

Location:
Great Slave Lake in the NW Territories of Canada.
250 miles south of the Arctic Circle and 75 miles south of the Arctic tree line (the edge of the habitat at which trees are capable of growing).

Quick background - 
10 contestants are dropped off in a remote location, the Arctic for this season.
They are allowed to bring 10 survival items with them, from a pre-selected list of available items.
They are alone, and film themselves as they build shelters, hunt, and try to survive the harsh winter.
To win the $500,000, you must be the last person left in the game. But they don't know the statuses of the other contestants. They have no idea when another player has left the game.

The contestants -

Tim Backus – Age 55 – Lubbock, TX
Profession: Hunting Guide

Nathan Donnelly – Age 39 – Lopez Island, WA
Profession: Disaster Preparedness Instructor

Donny Dust – Age 38 – Monument, CO
Profession: Primitive Technology Instructor

Jordan Jonas – Age 35 – Lynchburg, VA
Profession: Construction Worker

Barry Karcher – Age 39 – Fort Collins, CO
Profession: Self Defense Instructor

Ray Livingston – Age 43 – Vancouver, WA
Profession: Search and Rescue K9 Handler

Brady Nicholls – Age 36 – San Antonio, TX
Profession: SERE Instructor

Woniya Thibeault – Age 42 – Grass Valley, CA
Profession: Ancestral Skills Teacher

Nikki van Schyndel – Age 44 – Echo Bay, British Columbia, Canada
Profession: Wilderness Guide

Michelle Wohlberg – Age 31 – Mullingar, Saskatchewan, Canada
Profession: Homesteader


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

*From this point forward, spoilers will be out in the open.*

Nathan Donnelly didn't bring a ferro rod with him as part of his gear, and instead chose to bring a gill net in its place.
I think that is crazy. You may be a great fire-starter, but once winter hits I think that net might not be as useful as the rod would've been.
And he is living just under a tarp. He needs to get a shelter started ASAP. In fact, everyone needs to get on that. Winter is coming Jon Snow!

First out - Tim Backus (medical). He lasted 4 days before he was hurt.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I liked Tim from the get go, when he said he gained a ton of weight in preparation. Would have been cook if he bagged a big animal, like a moose or bear.

Ep2, and 2nd medical tap. Sort of. Donny had a great shelter, too, insulated with a thick layer of moss. Perfect shelter building material. He seemed prepared to go far. He must have gotten infected from the muskrat he ate, despite taking tons of precautions, inspecting the meat for any signs of disease or parasites, and cooking it beyond well done (from what I could tell).

Glad to see Nikki's wound appears to be healing. I sort of feel bad for folks that have to leave early because of injury/illness.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

My TiVo Bolt+ died and I had to wait for the repeat tonight for episode 2.
I agree, it had to be that Muskrat. Final act of revenge for it.
It is especially bad when the people that have to leave early because of medical reasons are the ones that seem like they would be in it for the long haul.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Episode 3 -

I know if it came down to survival I would do it, but that rabbit head stew, with the eyes, was something that I would struggle to eat.

I think Brady needs to work on his shelter. Parts of it don't even touch the ground. That cold wind and snow will get in and drive him out.

I like Michelle's barrel-fishing. But she needs some real bait if she wants to really be successful.

Nathan and the raw fish eggs. What was he thinking? Never eat anything raw out there. Any little parasite can wipe you out.

I am not liking some of the post-production effects they are doing this season, like when someone is dizzy they add a dizzy-effect to the shot. It makes it feel less-than-true to me.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

Donbadabon said:


> *From this point forward, spoilers will be out in the open.*
> 
> Nathan Donnelly didn't bring a ferro rod with him as part of his gear, and instead chose to bring a gill net in its place.
> I think that is crazy. You may be a great fire-starter, but once winter hits I think that net might not be as useful as the rod would've been.
> ...


if he knows anything, he wont need the ferrorod. Use the fire-roll technique on a chunk of his bandanna, using rust from his shovel as an accellerant, bed his coals, have a primitive shelter over it, and never again need to start a fire from scratch. could also use the batteries, the flare, solar via the highly polished bottom of the 5 qt skillet with lid.Once you have ashes, you can easily start fires with any hard rock and any carbon steel tool. When you have half a day to spare, make a big pump drill. If you know to use drying cycles, the pump drill can always start a fire.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

it is a mistake to use the time and calories needed for a winter shelter, until you've been there a month and have procured at least 100 lbs of food. If you can't do that, just go on back and save your day job, cause you'll win only by being fat and lucky. If you're not the fattest guy on the show, you can't win just by conserving calories. You only have a month or so to make and use lots of netting, to catch fish and fowl. Ducks have 2.5x as many calories as fish, pound for lb, and can be caught with larger mesh netting (ie, make it faster, with less cordage). Take the 12x12 tarp and a 2 person hammock, make netting and cordage out of them and out of half of the 20x20 tarp.

Duck meat is 1500 calories per lb (ready to eat) Venison is 700 calories per lb. You need that fat. 20 ducks is just as many calories as a 100 lb deer. Birds are smarter than fish, but not a lot smarter. A net trap that's 4 feet wide, 4 fi tall, 20 ft long, can be made in 2 days and can catch a dozen ducks at once, if you watch it and use an arrow (tied to the pins that hold open the end-doors of the trap), to suddenly drop those doors. If you can bait ducks to a given place, using fishheads and guts, and shredded, boiled, roasted cambium, it's worth making the netting to catch them.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

yeah, took tons of precautions, KNOWING that he's at risk of a major heart attack, but then ate the muskrat while half raw. He was too dumb to cut it into small chunks and boil it. real good. AFTER bragging about having no weaknesses! 

The other guy was so dumb that he tried to video himself while walking across a scree field, KNOWING that he had a bad leg and had cheated by putting on a lot of fat, instead of putting down the camera, slinging the bow, and cutting some trekking poles to help him cross the stone field. He was also "scouting" with his bow, and no quiver, exposed broadheads in his hand. Wth was that about? I use corrugated cardboard as sheaths on all my broadheads and a bow quiver. Do any of them know about flu-flu fletching for small game arrows? I've seen no such fletching. That seriously reduces the rate of loss/damage to your arrows. Do they know to waterproof their fletching? Early morning is the time to be hunting, with dew on the grass. When the arrow slides thru the grass the feathers get wet and useless, if they've not been waterproofed.

the big reason that they are catching no fish is they can't start with barbed hook. I'd correct that with a fire, 2 hard rocks and the file blade of my multitool. Cut the big hooks in half heat the ends of the hooks red hot, smash them flat and after they cool, file the points and barbs, bend the ends of half of them into eyes, have 50 barbed hooks. Use he snarewire to convert them into 16 treblehooks, set half of them for fowl, mammals and half for fish. Use forked sticks as "engines" to set the hooks, and bait bags made of tarp and tape to force the critter to bite right where the hook is hidden.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

The traditional ways have always failed on this show. Every last contestant has averaged losing half a lb of body-weight per day and some have lost over a lb per day. Fowler lost 73 lbs in 87 days. Does that sound to you like any of them "thrived"? No, one and all, they have just starved. you've got to feed yourself well that first month and have preserved the flesh from 100 lbs of live weight fish and game, too, or you'll win only by being fat and lucky, like all the past winners. They can make a pontoon outrigger raft in 1-2 days, using stuff that they are allowed to take, but nobody's had the wit to do so. The camera case, the backpack, 1 set of clothing, the pants of the rainsuit, the live preserver will each float a man. So will the combo of the airhorn and the bear spray. So your local wood need not float well. Spray the pack and the clothing with waterproofing before leaving home. Stuff all with dry debris and seal the seams with tape. Sew what needs sewing, quick whip stitch, with a straightened- out fishhook. Make a wooden paddle. Then you can check out your entire segment of the shoreline, you're ready for a deer, caribou or moose to be swimming the lake and animals and waterfowl typically just ignore something that's floating on the water.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

you can tie the captured waterfowl's legs and wings, keep them alive until you can make a pen for them. Penned, they'll serve as bait for predators, which can then be trapped and/or arrowed. Then you dont have to preserve their flesh, you see. The only truly safe way to preserve food from fire, insects, animals, rot, flooding, is as your own bodyfat. Always eat all you can, or use it as bait, before bothering to use some of the 3 lb salt block to brine-dip and smoke it.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Jordan bags a freakin' moose!!! Cool watching the processing, protection, preservation, etc, all the work for one person after killing an 800+lb animal. This should give him a leg up (no pun intended) over the other survivalists. I wonder if he is going to be able to protect it from the wolves/bears.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

That was crazy. He has a ton of meat now, so the trick will be preserving and protecting it. If he can do that, he might have this game won.

A couple of folks snagged some rabbits. I am glad to see this, the more they eat the longer they have to potentially stay.

I am still hating the special effects they are throwing into the show. Like when Bobby (?) got a leg cramp and they changed his video to a psychedelic shot. It really makes it seem less real to me. Maybe it is just me.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

HE says that it's 600 lbs of meat. Which would mean that the animal was 1000+lbs of live weight. He was gonna haul 600 lbs of meat to his camp, instead of moving the 60 lbs of camp gear to the meat. seems dumb to me, risking having animals steal the meat while you're gone (10x as long) He has it WON, if he learns to boil the meat until it's WELL done. The dummy was eating it half raw, kebabbed on a wooden skewer. Moose meat is 600 calories per lb, so he's got adequate food for 4 months and can then last a month on his body fat. So he's EASiLY got it won, if he doesn't get sick or hurt, and doesn't let it rot or be stolen by predators.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Episode 6 - 31 days into it so far.

Interesting they aren't allow to trap or kill a fox. That must mean they have to make sure their traps are small enough so a fox won't get caught.

Nikki, how did she not burn herself pulling those burning logs off? She did a great job rebuilding though.

The rabbit puppet show from Michelle was kind of disturbing. lol

Brady, come on man. You quit because you miss hearing how your kids day went? You have to fight through that mental part. Yeah I know it is easy to say, but you gotta do whatever it takes to get through it.

We are down to 3 men and 3 women. So far the rest are looking strong.

One thing they aren't doing this year that I miss is the camp-breakdown. They used to do a time-lapse video of their camp going from a full camp to nothing but the underbrush. I always enjoyed that for some reason, and don't know why they stopped doing it.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Liked your summary. Couldn’t believe Brady’s tap out with a week’s supply of food in reserve. Too bad he quit because of missing his family and boredom. Mental toughness is a primary key to win this thing, food/shelter secondary. I remember in a previous season where a contestant had to be removed for health reasons crying because he had lost so much weight, now that’s mental toughness.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Enjoying the season. We're 69 days in and there's just three left. The cold weather this season has just got to be brutal and is probably the toughest season of this series. Jordan kills a moose and a wolverine and he's still loosing weight. Just goes to show you that eating all that protein without carbs is what I guess you call the Atkins diet. Sad to see anyone go because of health reasons.

Jordan has some skills and I think he'll outlast the rest of the group.

*Past Season Winners:*

```
Season 1 Alan Kay       40  Male Blairsville, Georgia United States Winner 56 days
Season 2 David McIntyre 50  Male Kentwood, Michigan United States   Winner 66 days
Season 3 Zachary Fowler 36  Male Appleton, Maine United States      Winner 87 days
Season 4 Ted Baird      32  Male Toronto, Ontario Canada            Winner 75 days
Season 5 Sam Larson     24  Male Lincoln, Nebraska United States    Winner 60 days
```


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Jordan keeps losing all the good fat he has stored. Animals are smart, they are gonna get to the food. He may come out one night and catch them sawing down the support beams.

I hated seeing Nikki med vac'd. Her spirits were so high, and she was really surprised they pulled her. But when you have food and water, you need to eat and drink. Don't be trying to save anything. "Better on board" is the old saying, meaning you need to have it in your body.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

This week is the finale. I know they chose the Artic this season because they knew these contestants could last a year (which some of them did on their own), but I am hoping next season they go back to previous conditions where it isn't as harsh.

I am pulling for Woniya to win it. She has been doing great with her traps lately and seems to have the mindset to keep going. But I agree, Jordon is the one to beat.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I echo what you said. I like seeing the creativity of living off the land but the cold makes it just too hard. I don’t want to see it turned into an Naked and Afraid episode of who can survive starving themselves for the most days.

Everyone has shelter to survive the cold. It’s going to come down to who can catch enough to eat. I can’t believe how successful Woniya has been with her snares, but suspect that the foxes and her previous catches have cleared the game from that area. Both guys have gill nets under the ice, the one who catches the most fish to eat will win it. Plus, I think Jordan still has some meat left from his kills.

Woniya is cleaver and a scrapper but I’m picking Jordan.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow, what an ending! 77 days. Not a record, but considering the location that is amazing.

Nathan and the fire. Wow, what an unlucky thing to happen. And it was so fast. Hindsight I wonder if it would be feasible to always have water heated over the fire, just in case.
I thought it was interesting he said they couldn't come get him at night. I am guessing that is only because it wasn't life or death. Clearly if he was hurt they could've made it.

Woniya, I was cheering for her! But in the end, seeing how strong Jordon was, she made the right decision. But I wish they would show us when they tell each of them how many are left it in the game. I'd like to hear their reaction to that.

Jordon was the one to beat. Once he got that Moose, even with all the food-thefts, he had enough to keep him going. And to close it out with that huge fish, that is awesome. He deserved it.

I always love the family visit at the end. 

One thing that always is interesting to me is the production team doesn't change their schedule for the last one standing, and I guess they can't because it would tip off the winner and they would lose that surprise. But Woniya went out on day 73, and the crew came out to Jordan on day 77. That is 4 days Jordan spent as the last survivor.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Jordan has been my favorite to win since he got that moose. Bagging the moose, killing a wolverine, catching lots of fish. He may have had lots of food stolen, but he had food to be stolen. I was super impressed with his gill net ice fishing. I've never seen that. Ice fishing in N Wisconsin is popups or poles.

I wasn't really rooting for anyone in particular among the final three, but seeing Jordan finish with a big Northern(?) was cool. The reunion with his wife was great to watch.

Seeing Nathan's shelter go up in flames was nuts! The shelter burnt about midnight, so he had a long night out in the cold. At least he made it out with his sleeping bag. I was sad to see Woniya to go -- she was funny. I think she caught more in her traps than anybody else.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Nathan's fire was crazy how fast that thing got out of control. Luckily he didn't get burned and injured! For whatever reason I don't remember too much about Nathan. Wonder how long he could have survived. Not too sure where he was health/mental wise but he seemed strong.

Everyone was starving and just hanging on. I would've bet that if it wasn't Woniya's birthday she wouldn't have quit. The mental part made her think her birthday was a logical spot to stop. She was tough and fun to follow. At first I thought her drop out video was her winning, but it wasn't.They had me fooled.

Congrats to Jordan. His skill and toughness won out. Fun season!


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

Jordan did better than I thought. 20 lbs is NOT "lots of fish". It's 6500 calories, which is enough for 2 days. I think that the moose was more like 800 lbs and 500 lbs of meat, fat and marrow. He said he had 200 lbs of moose meat remaining when he left. if he'd had 600 lbs, that would mean that he ate 400 lbs of it in 50 days. He claims that he never got tired of it and he lost only 5 lbs of bodyweight after he got the moose. He'd fattened up from 170 lbs to 190 lbs before he went, so he was really only underweight by 5 lbs. He could have lasted another 1.5 months. maybe a bit more, even if he caught no more game or fish. Once again,120 days is the very most you'll have to stay in order to win, folks.
He made a brush wall to force the moose to pass within 40m of his tree blind, and made a noisemaker string of cans with stones in them. If he heard it in the night, he knew to be in his stand before dawn. He took a BIG chance by not taking the 3 lb block of sea salt, tho.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

the ferro rod is a wasted pick, if you know to use the batteries, the duct tape and the hooks to start a fire. Or if you know to make a big pump dril, or use rust from your saw-edged shovel's ferrule to Ruitiger roll a strip of your shemaugh. Some coatings of iodine, while sill at home, will heavily rust your shovel.Once you have the first fire, there's no reason you can't have charred punk wood and ashed tinder. Then you can easily start fires with any hard rock and any carbon steel tool. You can drill out the ferrule of the Shovel, fitting much larger screws, with T heads so you can remove the handle by hand. Add another screw or 2, and weld nuts on the female threaded side. Then, when make a 2 ft long handle for it, it will be a very good substitute axe. When you make a 4 ft long handle for it, it will chip vertically down thru the ice very well. Put some brush and snow over the hole in the ice. and it wont freeze up nearlth as badly overnight. Then you wont have to cut a 3 ft wide hole in order to get your axe thru 2 ft of ice.  With the longer handle, you can stand up and move a lot of snow, rocks, dirt, etc. With two lashing holes thru the blade and a right angle forked sapling, the shovel becomes a hoe, a pick, an adze or a rake. Pair such a shovel with a modified Crunch mulitool and you dont need the axe, saw and belt knife. So that's 2 picks that you dont need. This lets you take the tape and the sea-salt. The paracord and the gillnet are also wasted picks, if you know to cut and tear strips off of the tarps and the 2 person hammock, with which you replace the less-useful items. You dont need the sleeping bag, either. then you take a 5qt skillet with lid, the fishing kit (as 25 large single hooks, out of which you'll make 16 small treblehooks, for catching predators). the 1050 ft of camo-dyed stainless steel 20 ga snarewire and a slingbow. Take 6 arrows as flu-flu fletched Zwickey judo-head blunts, and 3 broadheads. You can make baked clay balls as ammo for shots not worthy of an arrow.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

they can make a pontoon outrigger raft in a day. This adds tremendously to your foraging potential. Once you make and set your baited net weirs, you use your craft to stretch a seine out around the weirs and then work your way in, forcing all the fish in that area into the weirs. You can make it say, 5 ft wide, 240 ft long, center it at your center weir, and close one end of the seine to the shore, tying it to a stake. Then go to the other, (still-open) end of the seine and start slapping the water with your paddle. driving the fish in the direction of the weir(s) and then pull that end of the seine to shore, staking it. Paddle to the other end, do the same, while advancing that end of the seine towards the weir(s) Go back and forth until you've closed the gap. Install the holding gates into the weir(s) and empty out the fish at your leisure. Dont leave them too long, or seals, wolves, etc will get them. But you can go warm up, rest a bit, before coming back with a dip net, small seine, fishing spear, etc, to secure all of the fish.

The raft would have gotten Woniya over to where she spotted a beaver lodge, so as to snare one or more of them. Beaver are full of fat, which you need desperately out there
To make such a craft, you only need four 6 ft long logs, 4" OD, a pair of 8 ft long logs, 4" OD and a couple of 6" OD logs, 6" OD. You can leave the logs part of it anchored to your net bag full of rocks, and just secure your 5 debris-filled pontoons. and the life vest. You make the pontoons out of your spare set of clothes, the pants of the rainsuit, the camera-case, the backpack. Before you leave home, you waterproof spray the backpack and the one set of clothes. Sew any seams with a straightend-out fishhook, barb filed off with the multitool, and then seal the sames with tape. The shirt of the rainsuit's sleeves will become your water containers.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

People who take the ferrorod, gillnet, paracord or sleeping bag dont know what they are doing. You are way ahead to leave those things behind and instead take the 12x12 tarp, the 2 person hammock, the 3 lb block of sea-salt and the big roll of duct tape. here is the gear list from which contestants must choose. there's half a miilion $ riding on this, with half of it going to SS and IRS when you win.
https://www.history.com/shows/alone/articles/gear-list[URL="https://www.history.com/shows/alone/articles/gear-list"]Gear List


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

tons of people "think" that it's vital to make a "heavy duty" shelter right away, but they are wrong. What's vital is that you score many hundreds of lbs of fish and fowl in the first month, and make the heavy duty shelter after you've got enough food to LAST until winter comes.  They are dropped off in late fall and 59 out of sixty, 6 seasons, have starved out before winter really got there. You can build a FAR more adequate shelter han anyone has so far, in 3 days, if you know what you're doing. They take a week and have inadequate shelters, so they have to run the horrible risk of having a fire inside of it. If it's worth a hoot, you can just stuff it with dry debris and lay in it. You wont be there a month before every one else has starved out, because they've stupidly wasted all of their calories on cutting and hauling wood. You cant be wasting one of your precious weeks of decent weather on making a shelter. You have to be doing all sorts of food gathering things in daylight, and making netting out of the tarps by firelight. The ducks and geese offer 2.5as many calories per lb as fish, with lots of fat and feathers that are very useful. 3" mesh netting suffices to hold waterfowl, you need 1.5" mesh for fish. So the fish netting takes twice as long to make. The fowl are going to migrate soon, the fish cant go anywhere. So WHICH should you focus on catching first, hmm?


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

u dont need to keep liquid water.u just need to get some liquid once, cover the top of the shelter with a glase and then have brains enough to not have your fire inside of your shelter. Instead, use a 3 hole gravity fed Dakota fire pit to heat big rocks and take the rocks into your shelter. Once it's too cold to be foraging, you dont want a fire more than once a week, to melt ice and boil the water, so you can fill up the legs and sleeves of the rain suit, have a hot meal and a hot drink and go back inside of your dugout or log or stone and mortar 4x4x7 ft debris stuffed shelter and control your mind for another week


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

jordan had 200 lbs of moose meat remaining when he left. The fish meant almost nothing. Woniya caught less than 20 animals total, Average of 500 calories each, so she really only had enough to feed herself properly for a week. The rest of it was all done with heart. Nobody had a chance to beat Jordan, for a fact. I'd have said that I set the baited, suspended hooks for wolverines and it was just unfortunate that a fox got caught.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

you must cube and boil all wild food on this show, if you dont want to risk getting sick. Drink the broth, so you lose no nutrients and dont consume anything until it's falling off of the bone. Guys are dumb to not take a 5 qt skillet with lid. there is no limitation on the size of the skillet and others have taken such in the past. a 2 qt pot is a silly choice.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

how to trap ducks - Google Search


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

I bet on him from the first, cause he'd had years of experience with the Evenki He was also many times more skilled at archery and hunting. When the first episode showed him moose sign, I figuried he'd get on, if any where on his 5 sq mile chunk of the area. He was the only one with brains enough to have flu flu fletching on his small game arrows.


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2019)

150 years ago, sleeping bags as we know them didn't EXIST. Most did not have bison, bear hides of sheep skins in which to sleep, either. What they had was bags, woven or pressed, made out of linen, hemp, cotton or wool thread, and then stuffed with local dry debris. One bag under you, one bag atop you. if you had to travel, you shook out the debris and got more at your next site. The contestants rarely move, so there's no need to waste a pick on a modern sleeping bag. Just like there's no need of a ferro rod. but there IS need of duct tape, the 12x12 tarp and the 2 person hammock. There's no need of the paracord or the gillnet, cause you can make much more netting and cordage out of the hammock than you are allowed to take. Once you've made the raised wooden bed, there's no longer need of the hammock. get it? There's always been flocks of waterfowl present and nobody's lifted a finger to catch any of them. A 3 lb rabbit offers at most 1000 calories. Same with a 3 lb fish. A 3 lb duck, tho, has 2200 calories and the extra food comes from fat in the duck's skin which you need desperately out there. YOu can make a 3" mesh, baited net weir for water fowl in just two days. Some ducks will bait to roasted cambium, as will gulls. Others will bait to chunks of chopped up fish. So you might also have to take 4 more days to make a 1.5"mesh net weir, in order to bait the fowl weir and you might have to settle for eating gulls, which taste nasty and have only half of the calories of ducks or geese. but you can never tell when a flock of ducks or geese will drop down into your area, either. The point is, there ARE ways in which to passively feed yourself (very well) that nobody is using and those ways are quite feasible to attempt.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Have they announced when a new season of Alone will air?


----------

